# Left Turn Signal problem - 98 Pathfinder



## cjeffboice (Jun 12, 2007)

Hello. 

I have a 98 Pathfinder that has developed some flasher strangeness. The right turn signal works perfectly under all conditions, but the left turn signal has issues. 

When the headlights are turned on, the left turn signal comes on and stays lit constantly, both on the dash indicator and the outside left bulbs. If the headlights are not on, and I turn on the left flasher, it flashes correctly, but the radio lights and the temperature/direction instrument lights also flash. 

This condition first appeared about two weeks ago as an intermittent problem (it happened three times and then stopped each time), but it now appears to be a constant problem. There's been no recent maintenance done to the truck of any kind except oil changes.

Does anyone have any ideas or suggestions as to what the cause might be, or at least where to start looking? 

Thanks! 
Jeff


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

I'd check the bulbs and connectors 1st. just a guess.


----------



## cjeffboice (Jun 12, 2007)

*Thanks*

Thanks, Dave! I'll start there then and see what I find.
JB


----------



## caraddict (Jun 12, 2007)

yah check first the connectors, and if you notice your turn signal lamp getting duller, then i suggest you replace your nissan turn signal light. You can get either OEM or aftermarket, after all, its all about your driving safety.


----------



## golfer (Aug 21, 2006)

caraddict said:


> yah check first the connectors, and if you notice your turn signal lamp getting duller, then i suggest you replace your nissan turn signal light. You can get either OEM or aftermarket, after all, its all about your driving safety.


I'm guessing here ... the multifunction switch ???


----------



## bryfry (May 19, 2007)

Sounds like to me you have a direct short to ground. 

With your headlights on, do both front _and_ rear bulbs stay lit? Are they lit up without engaging the signal stalk?

Try removing the front and rear taillight bulbs, front first, then checking your left signal, then do the same for the rear bulb. Obviously, it should flash quickly due to one bulb missing, but you also may see if the radio lights flash or not. That will help determine which socket or wiring area is at fault. Sometimes even a bad bulb will due stuff like that. 

12 volt systems can be a real pain in the arse sometimes.


----------



## cjeffboice (Jun 12, 2007)

bryfry said:


> Sounds like to me you have a direct short to ground.
> 
> With your headlights on, do both front _and_ rear bulbs stay lit? Are they lit up without engaging the signal stalk?



Yes, with the parking lights/headlights on, both the front and rear left signal lights and the left dash indicator light are lit without engaging the stalk. Does that give you any other ideas? If so, let me know! 

Well, thanks, BryFry (and everyone else too) for the tips. It's greatly appreciated, and it definitely gives me a good place to start from. I'll start messing around with it this weekend, and see what I can find.


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

Sounds like someone stuck an 1156 bulb in where there should be an 1157. Pull the bulbs and check?


----------



## bryfry (May 19, 2007)

I would check all the sockets for corrosion, and like "88" said, maybe a bulb is incorrect or just plain defective.
You are getting power across two separate circuits; basically a short between two wires. They probably use a common ground (guessing), so that is why they are being equally affected. Since the signals and the parking lights are in two separate areas, I would be inclined to think maybe a bad ground.


----------



## cjeffboice (Jun 12, 2007)

Got it! It was a short in the wiring on the hitch for the trailer light. uHaul did that wiring job about 7 years back. Everythng works just fine now. Thanks for all the tips! JB


----------



## bryfry (May 19, 2007)

cjeffboice said:


> Got it! It was a short in the wiring on the hitch for the trailer light.


I see says the blind man!!! If I had known you had trailer wiring, I would have had you check it long ago!!!:waving: 

Cool............glad you got it squared away! Glad we could help. That's what this forum is all about! :cheers:


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

thanks for the update.


----------



## 00pathyse (May 18, 2010)

Wow had the exact same issue on my 2000. Figured out the problem by finding this thread! Gotta love internet forums!


----------

